# Septic guys



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

" We haul milk on the weekends", that's funny.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The milk hauling guys have a Florida license plate.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> The milk hauling guys have a Florida license plate.


Looks like they are out of Santa Rosa County, think I saw them running around when I did a home there a while back..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The pumpers know a political promise when they see it...
Every tank they open is full of them...:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> The pumpers know a political promise when they see it...
> Every tank they open is full of them...:laughing:


 I think it should read," This vehicle contains 50% campaign promises, and 50% human excrement. The job is free if you can tell which is which".


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a guy around here with "Yesterday's meals on wheels" painted on his truck.


----------

